# BSNL Introduces New Broadband plans for Home users



## gary4gar (Jul 24, 2008)

Introduction of new Broadband Home Plans

The Competent authority has decided to introduce the following three new Broadband Home Plans as per details given below:-

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/10216/snapshot1.png

Service Tax Extra

2.   The above plans will be implemented only where there is a spare capacity of landline and broadband service.

3.    All other terms and conditions will remain the same.

4.    The above tariff will be effective from 1st August, 2008.


Bharat Sanchar Nigam Ltd- Latest News


----------



## Chirag (Jul 24, 2008)

Sigh.. had opened this thread so eagerly..


----------



## Faun (Jul 24, 2008)

me too 

nevermind


----------



## iChaitanya (Jul 24, 2008)

I thought 2 Mbps unlimited is here!! 

Any idea when is 2 Mbps UL rolling out?


----------



## Indyan (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah lol
They added some more crappy plans. Now then can advertise that they provide bband for Rs 199. That's all.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 24, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/s10.gif


----------



## fallin_a (Jul 24, 2008)

not feasible


----------



## apoorva84 (Jul 24, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/s10.gif



+1


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 24, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/s10.gif


+1


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 24, 2008)

When will these capped plans get over


----------



## hellknight (Jul 24, 2008)

iChaitanya said:


> I thought 2 Mbps unlimited is here!!
> 
> Any idea when is 2 Mbps UL rolling out?



Actually, there is 2 Mbps UL, for Rs. ..hold it.. 9000 only


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 24, 2008)

ONLY *farm3.static.flickr.com/2180/2122604477_1f3f245df7_o.png

Thank God for AirTel


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jul 24, 2008)

Bah..... 9k only .... Cool


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 24, 2008)

Rofl at the 250 MB Upload / Download Limit.


----------



## joey_182 (Jul 24, 2008)

> Bah..... 9k only .... Cool



HAh....seriously cool.....then i have to get 1 terabyte HDD....
but never mind this may never happen..


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 24, 2008)

250 MB LIMIT FOR 1 MONTH .... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31.gif  thats LESS THAN 10 MB Per Day... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## hellknight (Jul 25, 2008)

And they always say "_upto_ 2Mbps".. I don't know how much they will offer.. I'd this 2 Mbps Home 500 plan and I got upto 120-130 kbps downloading speed.. not more than that.. what are the plans of Airtel?


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Rofl at the 250 MB Upload / Download Limit.


Well, these plans aren't for us.....They're for people who will just boot their computer and browse the net just for a few minutes once in a while........THey're probably aimed at the rural population...Anyways, they really need to roll out better plans with better speeds......



iChaitanya said:


> I thought 2 Mbps unlimited is here!!



Me too...


----------



## Chirag (Jul 25, 2008)

^^
Dude come on... Even for a few sites, 10mb/day???. I was using reliance data card and it ate up 10 mb/15-20 mins with me browing thinkdigit forum and yahoo messenger..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 25, 2008)

All though plans are really crappy but a really nice feature is added, the *Maximum Usage Charge* which will make sure, u wont over use your connection, just in case you forget to check the daily usage 

Gr8, I wish all plans get this feature with ability ti set your own usage limit


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2008)

Chirag said:


> ^^
> Dude come on... Even for a few sites, 10mb/day???. I was using reliance data card and it ate up 10 mb/15-20 mins with me browing thinkdigit forum and yahoo messenger..


Didn't I say it is not for us??


----------



## i_am_crack (Jul 25, 2008)

I think its for farmers... to know whatz the stock price...and to kn ow whatz in there stock..

eBRo


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 25, 2008)

crap


----------



## dinesh1 (Aug 5, 2008)

ao kar ke dekhe , wala plan hain sasta and sunder


----------



## aryayush (Aug 5, 2008)

Crap!


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 5, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> All though plans are really crappy but a really nice feature is added, the *Maximum Usage Charge* which will make sure, u wont over use your connection, just in case you forget to check the daily usage
> 
> Gr8, I wish all plans get this feature with ability ti set your own usage limit




Is this plan has 2mbps with 1500/- Max usage charge, i would have taken it



Choto Cheeta said:


> All though plans are really crappy but a really nice feature is added, the *Maximum Usage Charge* which will make sure, u wont over use your connection, just in case you forget to check the daily usage
> 
> Gr8, I wish all plans get this feature with ability ti set your own usage limit




If this had plan has 2mbps with 1500/- Max usage charge, i would have taken it

anyways,  just dreams


----------



## Ecko (Aug 6, 2008)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2398/2106524157_30cf0a1928_o.png


----------



## goobimama (Aug 6, 2008)

Gee maa! Whered'ya put the cookies? (=Crap plans )


----------



## ancientrites (Aug 6, 2008)

Seriously how on earth do they come up with such horror ideas.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 6, 2008)

Now its about time they give ATLEAST 1mbps UL..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 8, 2008)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2398/2106524157_30cf0a1928_o.png Crap plans


----------



## Anurag_lovesdigit (Aug 8, 2008)

why to get limited . with that much speed ...


----------



## roshan1236a (Aug 8, 2008)

I dont know where this offer has been launched but I stay in Vizag and here we do get the speed of 2mbps. Once while downloading using Orbit downloader I touched nearly 1mbps speed.


----------



## sameer.pur (Aug 9, 2008)

I am getting these speeds on Home 500 C+ plan..

*img384.imageshack.us/img384/4423/netmetertz4.jpg


----------



## aytus (Aug 9, 2008)

nothing beats HOme 500 combo


----------



## aryayush (Aug 9, 2008)

BSNL is pretty decent in the download speeds department. It’s only the upload part that sucks (and the plans, of course).


----------



## lywyre (Aug 9, 2008)

UL 1 mbps is already available, but at Rs. 9,000 p.m (taxes extra).


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Aug 9, 2008)

anothr crap frm bsnl X(


----------



## ranjan2001 (Aug 9, 2008)

The title of the thread should be
*Another crap plan rollout from BSNL broadband*
What century do BSNL policy makers live in?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

i wz abt to jump and party b4 opening this thread coz i thought BSNL is giving atleast 1mbps UL at a HUMANLY price ..... and after opening, i wz banging my head on the table at dissapointment ..... i fell like crying as there is no Airtel here otherwize its 2222/month plan is so tempting with 1mb/s UL  .... anywyz BSNL sux .....


----------



## amritpal2489 (Aug 10, 2008)

total crap...


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 11, 2008)

I have heard on radio that on H350 if the bill is below 1500 ... Then u will have to pay or else BSNL will.
Is it true ????

If thats the case why cant we download all day and leave the bill for BSNL.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Aug 12, 2008)

> I wish all plans get this feature with ability ti set your own usage limit



+100


----------



## Drizzling Blur (Aug 19, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> Seriously how on earth do they come up with such horror ideas.



Cos probably it's BSNL and they dont actually care ???


----------



## qazranchi (Aug 20, 2008)

Like most of the people i expect BSNL to give me a UL plan with great speeds and at the end of day they must pay me for using there BB services.


Ha  Ha Haa


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 20, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Introduction of new Broadband Home Plans
> 
> *The Competent authority* has decided to introduce the following three new Broadband Home Plans


 Yeah, just wait till I am able to lay my hands on _The Competent Authority_. I would surely try to kick his b@lls coz I think that they are being used as brains for thinking up these plans.


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 20, 2008)

Bsnl EVDO gives 2mbps Unlimited @550per month.

i feel a strong urge to switch


----------



## ico (Aug 20, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Bsnl EVDO gives 2mbps Unlimited @550per month.
> 
> i feel a strong urge to switch


Me too but it isn't available here in my area....

If we'll not be able to get 2mbps, atleast we'll be able to get 1mbps....

Anyways, dynamic IPs shall be missed by me in EVDO...


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 20, 2008)

It is available in my area,But i wont switch because since the connection will be shared by all bsnl users, we may not get 2mbps speeds 
Yes also the idea of static IP is bad


----------

